# Make up horror stories



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=66665



> I once had a few make up artists ticked off with me because I asked to use my own mascara (they were all using 1 tube of mascara, same brush, for a pretty large group of models). Apparently half of the girls ended up with an eye infection. It was a pretty big event, about 40+ models.





> I got pinkeye after a shoot because of a MUA using a mascara wand straight of the tube. After 20 years on this earth, after having nearly every common childhood disease I got frickin pink eye from a "professional."  To say the least, it's unpleasant.





> I shall now tell my friend's tale of woe:
> 
> Back in the early 80's my friend was a makeup artist in N.Y. and I guess hygiene wasn't a huge issue then. She was working in Macy's (at the counter) and decided to use a (counter) pencil in the inside (waterline) of her eye. She told me that she never used the counter cosmetics, but she was going out that night and wanted to amp her makeup up.
> 
> ...




Also
http://www.nbc5i.com/health/4442676/detail.html 


> CINCINNATI -- A dab of eyeshadow and a swipe of lipstick may be giving you more than a pretty face. The creepy-crawlies found in cosmetic counters might make some women think twice about sampling makeup.
> 
> Kelly White, like many women, has always done the same thing when walking past a makeup counter, reported WLWT-TV in Cincinnati.
> 
> ...



So ladies, (and guys), when dealing with make up at the mall, be aware of what it may contain.  If you get your makeup done by a supposed professional, be aware of the hygiene aspects and be sure they are using good practices.

- clean brushes
- no double dipping
- no reuse of lashes
- no licking, sucking, blowing
- proper hand sanitation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> - no licking, sucking, blowing


 I always thought women like that?


(sorry)


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 10, 2010)

How about not using an makeup at all?

Many men (most if you talk in private) seem to prefer women who don't use makeup. I'm proud to say that my wife never even owned makeup.


----------

